# Astina 1000m Divers Just Arrived



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wow these are superb, much better quality than I expected.

Solid steel 44mm (Excluding crowns) all steel case, 50mm lug to lug. 12mm Thick

1000m Water Resistant. Helium valve.

Several 500m watches too which I will try to photo later.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

How much please?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm trying to get them on the site as I write.

1000m are Â£140

500m are Â£89


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Another pic.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Roy,

Do you have some pics of the strap? is it a buckle or a deployant clasp? Soft or hard rubber?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is soft rubber with a steel buckle. It seems very nice quality.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Would love to see the 500m watch (hint)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry have just looked at the 500m on the website


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are all on the site now Paul ,


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> It is soft rubber with a steel buckle. It seems very nice quality.


 cheers Roy, just trying to decide what colour to get now...................


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Roy,

Can you confirm you have my order for a yellow 1000m Astina? After I confirmed the purchase I got a script error (I do use Opera, so that might be it) I tried to reconfirm but I got transaction cancelled screen but I then got an email that said the order was succesful?!

It's too confusing for this time of night!!!

Cheers


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Looking good Roy.

Cheap as chips as well.

New year pressy for myself coming on I think..........


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wardy said:


> Roy,
> 
> Can you confirm you have my order for a yellow 1000m Astina? After I confirmed the purchase I got a script error (I do use Opera, so that might be it) I tried to reconfirm but I got transaction cancelled screen but I then got an email that said the order was succesful?!
> 
> ...


 Received ok Paul,


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Rock on!


----------

